# my h came home, omg!



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Omg..so after 6 months of therapy, ext we decided to seperate last Sunday..well, after sticking to the 180 my husband text me this morning and said he missed me and wanted to come home...he has told me he loved me, hugged, kissed, and held me...I feel like I am in a dream...we are both going to still do ic, but I am so happy....


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

That is wonderful, wonderful news. I am vo very happy for you.

God bless you both. Happy news!


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

I don’t know your story, but I am so happy for you. I hope it works out as well for you as it has for my H and me.


----------



## hank_rea (Mar 13, 2013)

The jealousy I have right now cannot be measured. Well, it's nice to hear some good news around here for a change. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck.

Communication is key!


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Good luck. Build on the positive. Know there will be challenges.


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

hank_rea said:


> The jealousy I have right now cannot be measured. Well, it's nice to hear some good news around here for a change. Congrats and good luck.


I feel the absolute same, but I didn't want to say it.

But, it makes me happy to hear great news!

Good luck.


----------



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just stay strong everyone and stick to no contact, 180 until they come around....work on bettering yourself!! Love to you all and I will still be around Tam. Marriage is always a work in progress.


----------



## gssteve (Mar 26, 2013)

im glad and i am so happy for you. was a kid involved with you went 180 and no contact


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Take it slow.
Keep communicating.
Very happy for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, two boys 2 &6


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm very happy for you, this gives me so much hope. Can anyone please link the 180 book? I can only find a book about a homeless teenager.


----------



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just FYI I am not posting this to make people feel jealous, but to give hope. While searching tam for the past 6 months it was always so negative...I did the 180 and truly let go of my H and worried about ME and in the end, he came home. We made love twice last night, held eachother, and he told me he loves me a million times (he hasn't since October!)


----------



## Jack spade (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally some good news on this board. Good luck and rooting for ya!


----------



## gssteve (Mar 26, 2013)

may I ask how you handled 180 and NC with children? we have a 2 yr old who lives with her at the moment but she still wants me to go over and see him everyday and sleep over on weekends. Of course I want to be spending as much time as possible with him.


----------

